# Community > Resource Library >  Sierra AND Nosler reloading data for PDF download :-)

## on2it

Hi

I've added additional PDFs from Nosler to the existing set from Sierra

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kdopwcxcqcimrud/h16TGLOjsb

This now contains

.204
.22 Hornet
.222
.223
.22-250
.25-06
.243
.260
6.5x55
6.5x284
.264 Win Mag
.270
7x57
7mm-08
.284
.280
7mmRM
.30-30
.308
.30-06
300 Win Mag
7.62x39
44 mag rifle

The 7.62x39 data is only available from Sierra - Nosler doesn't publish anything

And for those who don't know, load data supplied by different bullet manufacturers cannot be interchanged because, among other things, the bullets are shaped differently with different bearing surfaces, copper alloy mixes etc. all of which go to different friction and pressure profiles. Something like that...

----------


## Double Shot

Cheers on2it, top bloke appreciate it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## winaa

Thanks for posting :Thumbsup: 
Interesting the Nosler data is quite a bit different to what they have up on there website

----------


## on2it

I've also added the Barnes data
According to Barnes their data is interchangeable across X-bullets, TSX, TTSX, LRX for the same projectile weight and calibre

----------


## hunter69

Just trying to load some Sierra 40gr blitzking and cant even get the oal to 1.720 as my die stops before that,any ideas on a good oal?.

----------


## rewa

> Just trying to load some Sierra 40gr blitzking and cant even get the oal to 1.720 as my die stops before that,any ideas on a good oal?.


Is your 'plug' depth-adjustment maxed-out, and the die-body 'camming' slightly on the shell-holder ? Another option might be trying a different plug-profile. I would wind the seating-plug out,and check how far in the ogive of your projectile goes, before contact. If you are desperate, you could experiment with tin-foil ,compressed inside the plug-recess (after you have first seated them all as far as they will now go).Other .22 plugs, from different-caliber dies, could be worth trying, if you have them . Long-term will probably entail a better seating die

----------

